# Is my betta too skinny?



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

This picture was taken after a water change while I was acclimating my Sidonie to his water. I feed him every day, but he has not grown much since I got him 1 month ago. He is very playful and healthy acting, but I was just wondering if he was abnormally skinny.

I used to feed him more, but he would just throw it up. 

What do you think? Too skinny for a betta, or is this normal?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He's a little on the skinnier side. You could try feeding him more frequently to see if that helps him gain a little weight.


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the perspective! I slowly increase his food and see how it goes...


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any reccomendations for how much you would feed a little guy like this? I don't want to overfeed him.

I tend to feed less because he was throwing his food up constantly when I fed him twice a day. I used to feed him a pinch of flakes twice a day on even days, and 2 pellets twice a day on odd days, but that seemed to be too much for him so I cut that in half. He's been eating great for awhile now, so I might increase, but by how much?....


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Honestly, I give my guy two pellets a day with an occasional afternoon snack if he's being cute and fast him one day of the week. He does great and has really beefed up since I got him. I'd say it's probably not necessary to feed your fish any more than you already are.


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm...I see. Yes, he acts totally healthy, he just looks really skinny!! I guess in time he will grow...


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe! Is that him in your avatar? He looks fine to me in that picture...


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes! Thats him in my avatar. It is a blurry cell phone pic...from the top angle he just looks really thin.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmmmm.... think you could get a picture of him from above? I don't think you have anything to worry about, but if he really is skinny and eating but not gaining weight it might be a parasite. Probably isn't but wouldn't hurt to look. Does he poop on a regular basis?


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about the pooping because he is just so small in comparison to the 3.5 gallon tank that i dont ever really see any poo...there is stuff on the bottom i have to clean up when i do water changes but im not sure if it is just old food or poo.

maybe i will post a better above picture soon. going to bed now though.

I've only had him a month so maybe thats not enough time to gain much weight...


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

What brand are you feeding? Sometimes when they spit out food it can mean they dislike the taste. 

I've had some very picky Betta's in my days.


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

TetraBetta pellets, bettamin flakes, and top fin blood worms.

He doesn't spit anything out anymore...

Okay, here's a closer picture...sorry that its so dark. taking it on my cell phone in the morning...



















oh yuck! I just noticed my foot is there! oh well...

He's on a glass table if it looks weird


----------

